# How to entertain a lethargic dog with cancer?



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

You could teach him scent detection. Get a few empty plastic boxes (1-gallon ice-cream tubs, etc.), cut small holes in the lids, and teach your dog to recognize and indicate the scent of wintergreen, and other stuff. Dogs love this!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

That's funny you said that CeeGee, I was thinking while I was reading the post - tracking or scentwork. GREAT idea!


----------

